# The hardest trick i have ever taught to my dog.



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi to all,

I just wanted to share one of the trick that my dog does and it took me sooo long to teach him 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150909490122363

And this one is another one that I really like: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150914710237363


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

your link goes to "contents not found" for me, but it may be because I am on my phone not computer. Maybe u could explain? I am...curious


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

It's weird as on my side it works even if i sign off facebook. Let me know if it works on your computer please?

The 1st video is my boy Kailash limping  
And the other video is him again spinning and walking backwards between my legs


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, you probably have to be on a computer, can you access facebook on your phone? That may be the problem, it is a facebook posting.

Awesome tricks! Love it!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Glad you liked it


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Videos worked for me. Nice job on the training. I've always been super scared to teach limping as a trick. The reason is that my dog will offer the most recent trained behavior often and the last thing I want is to see her limping around. The dog does have a convincing limp! 

I LOVED the second one! Excellent rear end awareness, and excellent speed. Very nice!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

wildo said:


> Videos worked for me. Nice job on the training. I've always been super scared to teach limping as a trick. The reason is that my dog will offer the most recent trained behavior often and the last thing I want is to see her limping around. The dog does have a convincing limp!
> 
> I LOVED the second one! Excellent rear end awareness, and excellent speed. Very nice!


Thanks a lot for your nice comment and you are indeed right. Now Kailash when he wants something, he holds his paw up like if he was going to limp again  Hard to teach it but hard to get rid of it LOL


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

If you click on the link, "Back to album" you can view the videos.

Awesome job on the tricks!!!!!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaders said:


> If you click on the link, "Back to album" you can view the videos.
> 
> Awesome job on the tricks!!!!!


I put a few more videos available to public 

Thanks for your comment


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

love those!!! thats awesome!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

mssandslinger said:


> love those!!! thats awesome!


Cheers  Happy that you love them


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Awesome!! How did you teach it to limp?
That's very interesting :3


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> Awesome!! How did you teach it to limp?
> That's very interesting :3


Thank you 

So the 1st advice I'd give is to be very patient because there are going to be the good days but also the bad days 

Also, I'm a big user of the clicker. It's the best way I found to teach my dog a new behaviour.

Knowing that, here are the steps I came across to achieve this trick with Kailash:
1. First, while he is sitting, make the dog hold his paw (1sec, then 5, then 10 then longer) and click and reward him when he is doing it.

2. Then when he masters it, you try the same thing while he is standing up.

3. Then when he can hold his paw while he is standing up, you hold the same paw and you tell him to come towards you. That's the hardest part, and he is just going to try to put his paw back on the floor so you have to help him and show him that he needs to hold it while he comes to you. As soon as he moves forward while you hold his paw, you click and reward him and get all excited. Repeat this several times, then try to make two steps, then 3, then more.

I hope this helps


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great videos, beautiful dog, lovely scenery!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

That sounds hard... Thanks though!! Keep on training with your dog and I'm sure he/she will learn way more tricks


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Great videos, beautiful dog, lovely scenery!


Cheers  This is in Cambridge, UK


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> That sounds hard... Thanks though!! Keep on training with your dog and I'm sure he/she will learn way more tricks


You are welcome  When i started, i looked at that video and it helped me a bit:





Each dog are different and if you know your dog, i think you can achieve a lot.

I will try to teach him more tricks even though he knows about 30-40 now


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

30-40?!?!? Woah. Okay 0_o
You're a smart trainer in that case.
Hmm, how about you give me some tips when I start training my new puppy when I get it?^^
Do you have skype or something like that?


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> 30-40?!?!? Woah. Okay 0_o
> You're a smart trainer in that case.
> Hmm, how about you give me some tips when I start training my new puppy when I get it?^^
> Do you have skype or something like that?


No i'm not smart unfortunately lol  but i love training my dogs.
i also just got a puppy and look at what she can do already:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151052173597363

I don't have a skype account but i can create one and i will send my contact to you


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

The girl on the video is my fiancee, it's not me just in case you are wondering why i'm not on there


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Woah, impressive. That's a cute GSD too!
Clicker training, the intelligence of German Shepherds and a good trainer combined can make magic...
Yes, please do make an account and send me your login through a private message please


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot  She is a little blue german shepherd bless her.
No problem, as soon as i've done it, i will pm it to you and share my very modest experience


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks! Can't wait to talk to you.
I also don't know why they call them blue... They're kind of grayish rather than blue...
Maybe I'm colourblind. I hope not.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

neat. your pup could totally be in a Homeward Bound type of movie!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Right, I'm going to sleep now, I'll talk to you tomorrow though. I pm'ed you my skype details, so you can add me.
I think it's
User > Add Contact > 
Login: The login I will send you

Btw. for me it is 00:00 / 12 pm


----------

